# Joyetech Batpack - Normal AA Batteries



## Andre (17/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn (17/5/18)

To me that's quite stupid. 
There are so many vape shops around selling 18650's


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

It's at least something new! I really though AA batteries would be useless though, would be very keen to try one of these just for shiggles.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

franshorn said:


> To me that's quite stupid.
> There are so many vape shops around selling 18650's


At first glance possibly yes, but if legislators clamp down on our high output batteries, this will be the only remaining option.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (17/5/18)

I bought rechargeable AA's the other day that were 270mah.
2 rechargeable AA's will be 2.4v and 540mah.
That's about the same as a suorin air etc etc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/5/18)

franshorn said:


> To me that's quite stupid.
> There are so many vape shops around selling 18650's


Safer for flying though. And in many places there are no vape shops, but you will always find AA batteries. 
Also, from a health perspective, low power (constant 6.8W) is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Christos said:


> I bought rechargeable AA's the other day that were 270mah.
> 2 rechargeable AA's will be 2.4v and 540mah.
> That's about the same as a suorin air etc etc.


So at the bottom of the rabbit hole we find the Duracel bunny?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 19


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/5/18)

I have a few Energizer NiMH AA batteries that are 2300mAH rated. The most expensive of the lot, but there are also 1300mAH, 1400mAH and 2000mAH in the series. At 6.8W, they should last a while.
If AA cells go flat while you are out in the bundus, I'm sure you can find some 'regular' replacements without really looking very hard.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/5/18)

Some dumbass is going to put regular Eveready penlights in there........


----------



## Cornelius (18/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Some dumbass is going to put regular Eveready penlights in there........


I think it is meant to work on them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (18/5/18)

Aaaaah, makes sense. My bad.


----------



## Anvil (18/5/18)

Eveready penlights wouldn't bug me so much. It's when I see someone vaping with those cheap knock-off no-name batteries that cost like R100 for an 80 pack that I would start to worry. Those things don't even run my tiny electric beard trimmer properly (they get hot, voltage and power drop is ridiculous, and they last like 2 days). They're only really suitable for tv remotes and devices with super low power requirements. I would be very weary of someone putting them in a vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/18)

This could take entry level devices to a point where the first, or last option based on legislation, becomes more affordable to new vapers entering the market. 

Also for ones that are not in the means of getting higher priced equipment, and the ability to get emergency stock batteries virtually no matter where.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

